
Craigslist ignores my issues with paid ad - rhecht
So I recently posted my car for sale on Craigslist. I went through their obnoxious hoops, even after paying $5 for the listing, you have to go to your inbox, click such and such link, then return to your email, screenshot the email, then reply to a different email with that screenshot.
So I do all this. 
And I wait.
And I don&#x27;t get responses to my posting.
Instead I get responses to someone else&#x27;s posting! Hundreds of them!
I wrote to Craigslist about this issue three separate times. They have ignored me. 
Anyone got any advice?
======
sarcasmatwork
Helpdesk forum?

[https://forums.craigslist.org/?forumID=9](https://forums.craigslist.org/?forumID=9)

~~~
rhecht
But thanks

